# 2006 Models now at Look Website



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

Just finished checking Look Web and discovered their offering for 2006. Check the Carbon Handlebars and Stems. Well worth the wait. Also noticed their Cranksets, could it be possible that these are made by FSA? Just a thought. . .


----------



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

*New Handlebar*



jun1662 said:


> Just finished checking Look Web and discovered their offering for 2006. Check the Carbon Handlebars and Stems. Well worth the wait. Also noticed their Cranksets, could it be possible that these are made by FSA? Just a thought. . .


The handlebar looks nice - like the fact that it appears to match the carbon twill of the frame. Just bought the 585 frame that I am putting together and was going to get another FSA carbon ergo bar. Wonder how 'ergo' the bar actually is (the LOOK) bar - hard to tell from the picture... any thoughts? also need to pick a stem and need some opinions. Thanks.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Id go for the new Ritchey 4axis stem . Its not Carbon, but should have a really good weight/stiffness ratio. Reg. ergo bars. I have the Ritchey WCS anatomic bar on my 481SL, but im changing it for the oldschool round style. Its hard to get as low in the bars with the anatomic design, and not really that ergo if you prefer a racing orientated riding position.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

jun1662 said:


> Just finished checking Look Web and discovered their offering for 2006. Check the Carbon Handlebars and Stems. Well worth the wait. Also noticed their Cranksets, could it be possible that these are made by FSA? Just a thought. . .


all Look carbon products are made by Look exclusively, they don't source anything except for a couple alum Look stems they use on cheaper build kits
one problem with the cranks though is they are octalink only

their bars are for me ergonomically perfect, they don't have the drop at the end like FSA does and they have cable routings underneath (unlike FSA)


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

*The new road bar and stem can be seen on this site!*

http://www.delta-bike.de/frame.htm

Check the eurobike


----------

